# Dokkens VS. Avery True Birds



## bradleyj (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, 

What do you guys use and why? Pros and cons of each one...


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

I use both, but prefer the Avery. I like them because they don't soak up water & they don't bounce a lot when thrown from the launcher. I've had Dokens bounce 3-4 times & end up 10 yards from where they initially hit.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

1 knock against the Avery that I have heard is that they will crack if thrown on land when they are cold. I don't know this to be true because just to be safe I don't use them when this might be an issue (just to be safe).


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

I had one of my mallard dokkens snap a leg right off when it hit the ground.....not much of a warranty on them.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Avery EZ birds hold up extremely well for our water and land, I have no idea how many thousand times they have been launched and retrieved. I just bought my 3rd dozen, the 1st 2 dozen have been in use 3-4 years and are still good, we lose a few. I have tried the big ones and sold them after the 1st year. 
I just have a hard time with the Dokkens smelling like cat urine and they have a limited life as the foam breaks down.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have used both I prefer the dokkens especially in the winter as they dont crack and shatter like the avery true birds. Dokkens do tend to get a musty smell if put up wet, of course the dogs dont seem to mind. I only have a few of the avery products left around the house because of the tendency to crack in cold weather. Hexa-bumpers are the same way even with the newer material so I just dont buy them anymore. Though I will say, Avery's customer service was very good, they did replace the ones I did break.


----------



## robertson1992 (Feb 18, 2013)

The kong I put a little peanut butter in them.Then on the top of the water bottle to teach to drink from it.GREAT TOY


----------



## Jrocket (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a number of each and have found that the dokken has its issues. Have found that the head on the mallards crack and break leaving sharp edges along with soaking up water after repeated constant use. Water really isnt a problem but the head cracking has left me and my dog bleeding....UGGHH


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

They are a $25.00 bumper. 

Sorry


----------



## adamr2727 (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the Avery


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I like the Dokkens and the dogs like them. The Avery's are like blown up footballs at first I thought they would be great but found out in less than a year they were not going to last. I have had Dokkens for years the avery's I bought lasted a little while then cracked and the dogs really didn't like them. My Dokkens I use when I can't use birds. Young dogs and puppies love the Dokkens for some reason. It seems expensive but I use Dokken of different size and have had some over ten years and trained a bunch of dogs and they still look pretty good. I have broke a head on a Dokken when it landed on a rock but normal use not a problem.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've had both and prefer the Dokkens. My dogs do not like the Avery's and they do crack when cold. I have had heads crack with the Dokkens but that is about it.


----------



## WhisperingHills (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the Dokkens suck overall. The foam breaks down, soaks up water, they become heavy when saturated, and if used regualarly they never dry out. The heads will crack, and they stink - BADLY! Other than that, they're just great. The only thing that I do like about them, is that the foam soaks up bird scents easily, which makes them usable for teaching tracking.

I've never seen an Avery crack - but then I'm not in an extreme cold climate.


----------

